# GERD and chest pains?



## Dylan789 (Jun 1, 2014)

So I am going to be very detailed here so bear with me lol. I am new to this site and I had a question about these pains that I am having in my chest. Last night I was in the hospital for what I thought was a heart attack but everything came back fine, the EKG blood tests and x-rays came back fine. But I have a pain my chest right in the center that will go through to my back and sometimes into my jaw it switch between the left and the right side but tends to stay on the left. Its like a stabbing aching dull pain all at once in very specific places. And it seems as though its difficult to breathe but they said my breathing was fine as well even though it feels hard to breathe if that makes sense? I have been diagnosed with IBS GERD and anxiety great mixes right haha. So are these pains caused by GERD or IBS or both? Or should I be worried about my heart? I am 20 years old male.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

GERD more than IBS, IBS usually only goes up to the lower chest and usually on the left or right side.

The esophagus (which can be where the pain of GERD is located) runs right up the center of the chest right next to the heart.

The pain nerves in the torso tend to be more regional than have the type of specificity you have in your hand nerves where pain may be very localized.

So pain in the chest (or abdomen) may be from one of several organs. Pain in the chest can make it feel hard to breath (GERD is something you have to account for when trying to diagnose asthma) and anxiety by itself can make it feel hard to breath.

Heart disease is pretty rare in 20 year old men and they've checked your heart out. Unless you think your heart can find a way to lie on the tests.









It is pretty common for people with GERD to end up in the ER with a heart scare that turns out to "just" be the GERD.


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dylan789 I know exactly what your talking about. I get the same symptoms. I been to the ER so many times thinking I was having a heart attack but everything comes back fine. I have GERD, Hiatal Hernia, IBS, and Esophagitis.


----------

